# What was your first mountain bike?



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Diamondback Ascent EX 1993


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

actually its this... i just put it on craigslist to sell it, and i have no idea what it is lol


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

1989 Schwinn pro aluminum. Totalled it when I was hit by a car.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I wish I had pictures of it as a complete bike.










I built it as my final high school project. Fillet brazed Columbus Thron, Ritchey dropouts, painted Ford amethyst, which I thought was really cool in 1996, but now just looks a little too pink! I made matching Columbus Thron TIG welded (I had the welding done for me) rigid forks using an RST or Marzocchi (can't remember which) steerer tube with Ritchey tips painted RS Judy yellow.

It was built up with a Shimano Deore LX groupset, Velocity Aeroheat AT rims in blue (absolute garbage), Kore stem, Kalloy post and bars, Cheng Shin tyres, SDG Bel Air seat and Tioga Surefoot IV pedals.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cadex CFM-2.
It was given to me by a housemate of a friend of mine.
All it needed was tires and brakes.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

'99 Iron Horse ARS 8.0. Still have it in a storage building.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

socalkev said:


> Diamondback Ascent EX 1993


Mine was a Diamondback Topanga.. somewhere around a '90-91... thing was a tank.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

GT Tequesta (the yellow and blue model year) with a Quadra SL added. Wish I had kept it for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

1988 Diamondback Ascent purchased new, I rode the hell out of that thing. Was my only transportation all through college and for several years afterwards. Simpler times.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Not sure what year it actually was, but I think 1997. I bought it used in 1999. (Seat post and kick stand were very temporary.)










I stripped it down, refinished it with matte green paint a couple years ago and built it back up with older XT components and a pair of Deore/Rhyno Lite wheels.

Now it looks like this:


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

GT Karakoram late 80's early 90s? It was grey texture painted over a white base coat. Rigid fork, of course. Pretty sure it had center bolt mount brake calipers instead of cantis, but it's been gone a long time.

And oh yeah...BIOPACE!!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

'99 or '00 Schwinn Mesa GSX. Got it new, wish I still had it. Next time my friend and I are both in San Francisco, I'm going to try to re-buy it from him. Then it can be my visiting home bike, maybe with a rigid fork if I want to really humiliate my Mom's boyfriend on trails. (He has a FSR XC with a nice fork.)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

It was this.

sweatershoppe.com/bicycles/257-5733-8X6.jpg

Trek 800 Antelope. Late 80s, early 90s, I think.

Can't link. Sorry. :madman:


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

1990 Schwinn Sierra MOS


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

2006 Specialized Hardrock Sport


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

1984 Peugeot something-something. Was a total piece of crap, and had even crappier components on it. But then in 1986 I bought my first real mountainbike, which was a 1986 Specialized Rockhopper Comp.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a late model Klein Pulse Comp as my first 26" bike. I quickly ditched it when a frame builder friend of mine loaned me one of his creations.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I wish I had an actual picture of it. It was an orange 1986 Specialized Stumpjumper. I had painted little black tiger stripes on it that were pretty freaking RAD. Loved riding that bike.

Here is a pic that looks pretty much like it.










The geometry looks pretty funny compared to today's mountain bikes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

1988 Nishiki Alien...


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Holy crap! I could buy my Karakoram again for the low, low price of $899 plus $125 shipping!

BRB....

Vintage 1988 GT Karakoram MTB mountain bike bicycle Shimano Deore 16" crackle | eBay

Edit: Nevermind--no GT stickers. Too bad.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought a pair of circa 1985 Huffy (something that resembles) mountain bikes for my wife and I. We were just married and just bought our first home so didnt have much of that disposable income stuff laying around. We rode the crap out of those bikes and I think it was around 1996 when I sold them off and upgraded to "real bikes" for the wife and I. I paid $100 bucks a piece for those Huffys and sold them for $100 for the pair 11 years later...pretty good return for over a decade of usage lol:thumbsup:.


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Giant Iguana


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I got a very late start to mountain biking; well after I graduated from college.

My first was a (1996?) red, rigid Schwinn Frontier. The frame looked an awful lot like this:


----------



## Pine Cone (May 14, 2012)

1985 or 1986 Jamis Dakota. Before V-brakes or suspension.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

'92 or '93 DB Topanga. With purple lightning graphics. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## crobiker (Jun 15, 2012)

It was Rog Joma, long time ago back in 1997/8 i think


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine was a 1988 Peugeot St Laurent that I still have and use as a commuter bike


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

1992 GT Avalanche, Got it with the Rock Shock Mag 20... 48mm of plush travel  I loved that bike! Here is the picture I used to sell it on ebay... if you have this bike I'll buy it back from you


----------



## Sneekeemt (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine was a black and red front susp. 1995 Trek 950. I later upgraded the front fork to a Judy. that thing saw 1,000's of miles!


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Trek 820. I'd post it up but they didn't have digital cameras in 1992.


----------



## jyellard (Sep 20, 2009)

1999 Specialized Hardrock. I was 20


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

at the time i got the DB Ascent ex i was originally gonna get an overdrive at that time 29er but they where sold out and they only had 1 DB the one in my photo or a John Tomac Signature Mongoose i looked at both and the Tomac mongoose look classy but the Ascent ex looked futuristic for the time! with the Predecessors of the Rapid fires and the predecessors of the Shimano Saint brakes shimano exage in 93 was very futuristic looking for its time! for todays bike world its obsolete but back than it was futuristic!


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Tystevens said:


> '92 or '93 DB Topanga. With purple lightning graphics. Oh yeah!!!


that is actually a 93 topanga it shares the same purple color as my Ascent Ex!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Bright red 199? Specialized Hard Rock -- the entry level model. Didn't ride that on a trail until years later, but that first trail was an out and back to Dutch Creek starting from the bottom part of Hermosa Creek Trail. That really lit the fire.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

1993 Trek 830. $430 and frame made in WI...


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

1991 Hardrock. Found this pic on the intarwebs. Same color with same matching water bottle cage . I even had a white specialize water bottle to match. Lol. Had one of those bell helmets with the spandex sock thing.

Ended up breaking the original forks (think only the frame or mayve even the main triangle was chromo and fork that year was mild steel). Replaced it with a newer (95?) rigid hardrock fork that was chromo (dark green and pink). Ovalized the head tube on the original frame and replaced it with another hardrock frame which was black and yellow (don't know year, mid 90s). Pretty much everything was replaced: saddle, seat post, stem and bars etc.I kept my pink toe clip straps for pretty much the life or the bike (one of the few things I didn't break). Ended up being a pretty ugly bike in the end. Wonder if there are any shots of me with it in an old year book (road on the school team with that pieced together bike)...


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

GT Richter 8.0 1993'ish. I had a Giant something or other before that but it was more hybrid than mt bike, I just rose it like a mt bike ;-)


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

*1995 Schwinn Moab Elite*

What was left of the chrome moly beast when I stripped the parts and gave the frame to a local co-op.


----------



## supersingle (Jun 17, 2012)

My first mountain bike is a Trek 930 which i am looking to build up this summer.


----------



## ndehlinger (Jun 17, 2012)

Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo, from like 1989. Red Black and Yellow. Probably weighed 30 lbs!


----------



## not-real-fast (Oct 1, 2011)

1986 Cannondale SM500
Red with yellow decals.
Roller cam brakes.
Friction-type thumb shifters.
3x5 Suntour drivetrain.
Rigid fork.
Brooks saddle.

Got it brand new.


----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)

I don't know the details on my first one besides it being a blue and yellow hardtail made by Pacific. A real workhorse though, it took a lot of abuse and hundreds of miles a year and the only thing I ever had to replace on it was a few pairs of new tires.


----------



## Hardy66 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rocky Mountain*

Rocky Mountain - Trailhead 2010...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

I am older and bought my first mtn bike about 1986 - a Bike Nashbar ridgid (was there anything else?). 

It had all the latest stuff, "biopace" chain rings. "indexed" thumbshifters. "U Brake" chain stay mounted rear brake (what a (#@*$ disaster that idea was). It was all I could afford at about $330. While it was nice for a while, it fell apart under rough use. I ended up buying new wheels after destroying them from just wear and tear. Bottom bracket (no name loose ball). Headset (loose ball). Bike would not keep a tune and required frequent repair/adjustments.

I ended up turning it into a commuter bike which it was decent for, but then eventually gave it to a bike coop where they have ghetto kids rebuild bikes.

I got so tired of replacing stuff and still having a crappy ride I went in '93 and paid $1000 (huge money in those days) for a Cannondale with headshok. Was so stoked to do a ride and find that the bike was still tuned.


----------



## BlkF22A (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys I'm getting my very first bike tomorrow it'll be a Specialized Hardrock. However, I'm stuck on which one to choose and wonder if I can get help as an entry level rider. I have a $500 budget as for now. It's pretty much going to be used everyday for at least an hour and every weekend for about 2-3 hours on trails and parks.

Buddy of mines has a 2004 Specialized Hardrock Sport $75, completely stock. Then use the spare money to do some upgrades if not upgrade all parts of the bike. Then get other gears.
or
Should I go for the 2011/2012 Specialized Hardrock brand new and not worry about any upgrades for now.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

1984 (?) Schwinn Sierra. I added Oakley BMX grips, Specialized Ground Control tires. I once rode it in a 50-mile race in Pennsylvania - the Punxsutawney Groundhog 50.

The fork broke attempting a 4' ish drop onto flat concrete. The drop was a loading dock at the Medina Supply in Medina, Ohio next to Garfield School. I still occasionally cut the scar on my chin from that when I shave.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

dirkdaddy said:


> It had all the latest stuff, "biopace" chain rings. "indexed" thumbshifters. "U Brake" chain stay mounted rear brake (what a (#@*$ disaster that idea was).


LOL - exactly like my 88' Diamonback. All I remember about the U-Brake was how well it packed up mud ;-) Rest of the bike was solid though.


----------



## Panno45 (Jun 18, 2012)

GT Agressor, LIME GREEN!


----------



## Acerty (Jun 18, 2012)

Huffy, don't remember the make and model anymore though. Was rigid style and had the old style thumb lever shifters.


----------



## n8swag (Jun 19, 2012)

Giant boulder... in brownish/tan color


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Terra Tech Atomic
My first and rode it for 20 years.Was going to make a SS with it but upon completion of my recent build I gave this away to a co worker for his wife to ride and it`s still going strong.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

1985 GT Timberline


----------



## nyckylim (Apr 12, 2012)

Aleoca (Can't remember the model)
GT Avalanche 1.0


----------



## puds (May 24, 2012)

Cdn Tire CCM Special


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

2004 Gary Fisher Tarpon. Such a solid bike. Throw back to my gel seat toting, reflector rocking, V brake days....miss the heck out of that thing.


----------



## notsofast (Nov 25, 2008)

It was a GT Aggressor, polished bare metal finish. It had big fat aluminum tubes and welds stout enough for a Mac truck. I thought it was the coolest bike ever made. Rode that bike through multi day adventure races.


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

It was a fluorescent lime Shasta rigid circa 1989 that promptly was stolen. I ended up with another one except it was orange.


----------



## row-z (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine was a 92 or 93 Specialized Rockhopper.....I still had it and then moved out of my friends house about 8 years ago to move out of state and couldn't fit it with my other stuff.....I think he gave it to his brother or something, kind of wish I would have kept it....it was Purple with Yellow decals.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll let you know when I get it. Hopefully soon


----------



## Tjohns580 (Jun 22, 2012)

Giant Sedona


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

giant stp3. 05 i think.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

88' Iron Horse "Zebra": 6sp freewheel and biopace. 
90' Bontrager OR with the RS-1 rockshox


----------



## xturk (Jun 22, 2012)

2001 kona lava dome


----------



## cklog (Jul 24, 2010)

In 83 I had a specialized rockhopper, it was stolen then I had a trek antelope I think and it was stolen too. Then in 84 I think, I got a specialized stump jumper that I rode for a lot of years. I still have it. Not riding it. Looking at maybe getting another stumpy. Have an epic now.


----------



## SpeedRacer84 (Jun 22, 2012)

I spent most of my younger yrs riding BMX bikes; I had a Diamondback Viper and an '97 GT Mach 1. I beat the crap out of those bikes in the trails, jumping everything I could. Once I outgrew those, I got an awesome Roadmaster from Toys R Us; that bike got a bent rim, and just destroyed as well, and I ended up giving it to a friend. Next I went to Wal-Mart and bough a Mongoose F/S bike (first F/S), and I ended up breaking the cassette off, and the rear shock spring. Next, I went to Dicks where I bought another Mongoose F/S bike (my current one) and I'm using that unitl I destroy it, or save up money for a REAL F/S Mt/XC bike. 

I ride HARD, I jump everything I can, go fast, and go through everything; I don't have high expectations of my current rig and hope it holds up long enough for me to save for a real bike. I LOVE F/S bikes, so whatever I get WILL be one of those.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

1993 Diamondback Sorrento. I was 10 years old and MTBing was almost as cool as roller blading.

later in its life I turned it into a single speed. It was stolen while I was at college in 2001


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

1988 GT Timberline. Black with purple accents. Sold it when I graduated from college.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

Crappy Diamond back which my parents gave somewhere between 1995-1996. It was bad but I had fun with it until it got stolen on 1999.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

Specialized Camber Elite. honking POS, had it for a week then bought a Cannondale moto 2 carbon was I guess my first real bike.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

1986 Cannondale w/ 26"front/24" rear.. Still have it !!


----------



## Arch Itech (Sep 29, 2010)

1997 Gt timberline fs.. great beginner bike!


----------



## Doug M (Mar 7, 2011)

1988 Mongoose IBOC COMP.Replaced every single part on the bike to get it super lite.Took a ride on a proflex full suspension with the stupid elastomers and have never even thought of going back to a hard tail. Doug M


----------



## MonsterOfMidway (Jun 29, 2012)

Very first bike was a GT bmx bike from target


----------



## oritkis (Jun 7, 2008)

Garry Fischer - loved them and was amazed how well they ride...
dont have a picture, though


----------



## mtbcy (Jun 29, 2012)

Iron girder with wheels on!! Hehe.


----------



## mtbcy (Jun 29, 2012)

Went fast downhill!


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

1999 Klein Mantra white/metallic silver paint scheme, aluminum frame, Manitou sx fork/fox vanilla float rear. Unique xc bike. Still got it, pic in my profile album.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

2008 Kona Dawgma... Just sold it last week. On a X2 now. But I loved that bike.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> 2008 Kona Dawgma... Just sold it last week. On a X2 now. But I loved that bike.


Sick bike.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

1997 Klein pulse comp still got it and it still climbs better then any other bike out there


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

'92 Bontrager Race Lite (indigo blue) w/ Rock Shox v.2 (anodized gold)


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

Nisheki hard everything!


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

sumgai said:


> '92 Bontrager Race Lite (indigo blue) w/ Rock Shox v.2 (anodized gold)


Now that was a nice brand and bike before trek ****ed it up like my klein


----------



## sb/surly1x1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i had a schwin frontier that i tricked out with closeout parts from my local bike shops.i lasated 2 seasons before i bent the front fork and wrecked the cranks on my local trails at the time.it was a good bike,that was fun to ride.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

1991 Giant Rincon... From a land before disc brakes and at the dawn of suspension forks.... That bike was built like a tank, and rode like one too!!!


----------



## Mtbike.Mike (Jun 25, 2012)

A red Skykomish Marble Point purchased from Costco in '91 or '92.
After only a few rides I was hooked on mountain biking but realized the bike was too small so it was quickly replaced by a 1992 Giant Cadex CFM-3 which still sees regular trail use to this day (albeit the only original parts are the frame and fork).


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

An Ironhorse warrior disc. I bought it at dicks around 2002 and rode it to death. I am adding a few small things to it and making it rideable again.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Not counting the Huffy I had, the first "real' MTB I had was a Schwinn. I forgot the model, this was around 20 years ago. My parents were sick of me wrecking cheapo bikes, and since I rode alot, they got me a good bike for my birthday that year. Prior to that, I always thought of "bike store bikes" as exotic.

Unfortunately thar bike was WAY to big for me, and I couldn't really ride it effectively when I started doing actual trails. So my next bike, right around the time I turned 16, was a Univega Alpina 5.1. I really liked that bike, I rode the snot out of it for two years.

After that I bought the Marin I talk about in my Newbie check-in post.


----------



## johnnybgood65 (Jul 3, 2012)

1990 Trek 700


----------



## The Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

1982-ish Schwinn Sidewinder. Not a real mtb by today's standards - more of a transition to a mountain bike. Got stolen my Freshman year at college (1988), and was replaced by a Giant Iguana. The Iguana was an entry level all-rigid bike, but it took a pounding. From Moab to Planet X (Auburn, AL).


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Well my first mountain bike was a hand-me-down Motive Stonegrinder...basically a shaddy walmart bike. But then a friend loaned me his nice KHS hardtail for a couple rides and I knew I needed to get a real bike. He hooked me up with his friends 1996 Gary Fisher for $180. I rode it for years and then sold it for $150.  I regretted selling it so much I picked up a similar bike, a 1998 HKEK for $180. I slapped a Tora coil fork on it and it really rides great...gotta love those old steel hardtails!

1996 Gary Fisher Aquila:


----------



## baybiker9 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a Giant and a Scott but can't remember the names, then a Schwinn Frontier, but what'd I'd call my first mountain bike was a 2002 Specialized Rockhopper, got it in 6th grade and beat the hell out of it on roads and trail all the way through senior year of college until it was stolen. I loved that bike. By the end, it was nearly in shambles - untrue rims, fading brakes, rusted chain, completely faded grips, a paint job almost completely chipped off - yet I could still ride the crap out of it. Definitely my most prized possession. It will be missed.


----------



## Mgizler (Jul 4, 2012)

I 1994 I bought a brand new schwinn 21 speed mtb. I cant remember the model, but I sure got alot of use out of it.


----------



## Mgizler (Jul 4, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> 2008 Kona Dawgma... Just sold it last week. On a X2 now. But I loved that bike.


Now thats a beautiful bike


----------



## el donkey (Jun 22, 2012)

First mountain bike was a mid 90's KHS. I remember the color being a bluish green or bluish purple. Anyone knowledgeable about older KHSs? It was stolen by punks after only a couple years and I didn't get another bike until college.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

My first mountain bike is my current one which is a '12 Trek Marlin in green....this is also my first post on the board.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

1963 Sears bike

2 inch ballon tires 24 inch wheels single speed...rigid.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

'02 Hardrock.

Still riding it actually, although not too much of the original bike remains.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

First MTB was an cheap Matrabike fully, Tourney deralleurs, POS thing imo.
First real mtb was a Specialized Stumpjumper M2 from 1998, A green one, deore lx compoments, suntour xcp75 fork, then came the Nishiki Z29..


----------



## GSargent (Jul 7, 2012)

1991 Bianchi Nyala


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Here's my 1985 Ritchey Commando that I ordered with Phil Wood Hubs.
The tires are the only things that are not original. 
Check out the first seat post dropper.


----------



## Cdalejunkie (Jul 7, 2012)

Used Cannondale, probably 1994/5 was the first. The first Mountain Bike that I bought new was a Cannondale F600 around 1999.


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 5, 2012)

A Trek 950 Single Track back in 1991. It's still sitting in my basement but the Manitou 2's are complete junk. I got the elastomer replacement kit and may look to bring her back to life as a change of pace bike, I just need the motivation. Or maybe I just scrap that idea and look for something used & newer. It's funny, some dude on craigslist is trying to sell the same bike, "vintage" and $800 back in the day, for $225. HA! Get real pal


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My planet x zebdi was my first mountain bike. It was a nice transition from bmx....now I'm on a cross country bike 12 years later.

Oh and I recently resurrected it as a dj bike complete with a new powdercoat.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DCTILLER (Aug 18, 2010)

1990 or so Marin Bear Valley. i was 31. Started a love affair that has lasted quite a few years.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

A Trek 3900. Since I've move on to a better bike, I've attached a child trailer to the 3900 and it is now my 2 year grandson's bike. He loves going out for a ride.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

My first bike I went mountain biking on was from wal-mart. It barely survived the week trip I took it on. Grip shifter broke, rear wheel came out of true, etc.

A couple years later I got a 2006 Giant Yukon. Here is an image I found of it somewhere. I'm younger so it isn't a rigid etc.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine was a Diamondback Apex just like this one purchased new at South Coast Bike Shop in Santa Ana, California.


----------



## Kstateskier (Apr 18, 2012)

93 GT Tempest. "Triple triangle!" Tech


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KarynS (Dec 5, 2009)

Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo...loved that red bike with the gold accents.


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

Mine was a 1997 Diamondback Sorrento. I loved that bike and rode everywhere all the time. I remember being jealous of my friend's Diamondback with a RockShox fork.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

If you mean the first bike I went down a hill on, it was a rusty old frame I found under a bush in about 1970, no tires, no saddle, no brakes, no chain, just a pure downhill racer! Used it for a while until it fell apart, then bought my son some French bike in about '86 that was purpose built. That was so much fun I went out and bought myself a D Back. That was about 87. Lots since then...


----------



## Rhyhobini (Sep 16, 2012)

*ロレックス 時計*

rolexwatchesjp com/ ]ロレックス サブマリーナ

rolexwatchesya com/%E3%83%AD%E3%83%AC%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9-%E3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E3%83%87%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88-%E3%82%BB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB-10 html ]ロレックス デイトナ


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

first mountian bike was a 89 Schwinn Sierra Comp. still have it and use it as a beater bike now


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

1989ish DiamondBack Ascent.... Purple.. with Biopace chain rings... I was 13 and it got me everywhere...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Schwinn Jaguar circa 1958*

Schwinn Jaguar circa 1958. Fat tires, basic front suspension, gears, rim brakes and ridden on dirt trails. Mountain bikes are nothing new.

First mountain bike of the so-called "modern" era? Giant Iguana circa 1991 or so. Rigid with Suntour SCM groupo.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

It was called a 'Sterling - Super Discovery' and I was probably 10 or 11 when I got it (20 years ago!). It was too big but I was able to grow into it. Lower end components but it lasted me until I was 16 or so when I got a hand me down Cannondale.

Edit - Check out that elevated chain stay.. sweeeet!


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought my 1984 Schwinn Sierra brand new. 2 years later I sold it and bought a new 1986 High Sierra which I still own and sometimes ride. Ridden it through Yellowstone Park, Blueridge & Smoky Mtns and last summer the Skyline Drive through Shenandoah National Park. Still has original roller-cam brakes. I use it for bad weather commuting and gravel touring.


----------



## haloblue (Aug 22, 2012)

1993 Specialized Hard Rock. Loved that bike. It was purple. 

Sent from my SGH-T879 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Diesel8810 said:


> 1989ish DiamondBack Ascent.... Purple.. with Biopace chain rings... I was 13 and it got me everywhere...


I had the 1987, in bright yellow. The catalog that year was all about how awesome indexed shifting was. Braze-ons all over, and 3 spare spokes for a chainstay protector. I actually did a lot of loaded touring with mine.


----------



## zaneposoy (Oct 24, 2012)

*need some suggestion *

I'm planning to buy a hardtailmountain bike an this 3 seems to caught my attention. any idea which is better from this 3??

specialized hardrock vs GT avalanche 3.0 vs jamis trail x3


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Trek 820 Antelope Mountain Bike, can not remember the year. No longer have it.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Bianchi ocelot. Suntour components. Wasted so much time and money trying to mod it. Was only 13 at the time and barely had any money. I remember I wanted a control tech stem and rock shox quadra fork but never happened. Bike eventually got stolen and painted green by some criminal as my brother spotted it. It led to us being subpoena to court to testify. The dude that stole my bike got community service hours. I was reimbursed by insurance which led to specialized stumpjumper ht in black.. Awesome bike back then. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wanna_ride? (Oct 24, 2012)

I just bought it. 09' DiamondBack Response XL.
I'm loving this thing..


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Peugeot steel ridgid hardtail with Phil Wood hubs. Was stolen from my blue 4wd Suburu wagon near the Cow Palace.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

1997 Trek 820 - Happy Birthday to me!









Upgraded it later on with a Rock Shox Judy XC fork.


----------



## bcruze (Jul 11, 2012)

1. diamondback sorento sport
2. giant rainer
3. specialized comp carbon 26" :thumbsup:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

My first was a 83 norco bigfoot.
Paid 350$ for it back then


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Specialized StreetStomper. I'm guessing 1988, but can't remember as I was pretty young when I got it. It was revolutionary with Shimano SIS thumb shifters. 

The below picture is very similar / but I just found it online. It looks like the chain rings on this one have been upgraded to biopace. Very fancy. I just had regular cranks / chainrings.

I left mine in the UK when I moved to the US 11 years ago. No idea if its still alive...


----------



## debusama (Dec 9, 2008)

1992 or 91? Giant Acapulco. My parents got it for me when I was12 because I was a fat kid and their solution was to get me a bike, make me ride to/from school and sign me up for the school bike mountain bike club to get me involved something active. Now at 32, I'm a 6'0" 165 lb adult Cat 3 road, cyclocross & mountain bike racer... guess the plan worked.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine was a '92 Roadmaster. Pretty sure it weighed about 45 pounds. Cracked the frame after a year or so riding it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You're cat. 3 road and mountain?? Sandbagger!


----------



## debusama (Dec 9, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You're cat. 3 road and mountain?? Sandbagger!


Nah, cat 3 road, my mountain bike racing is limited to mostly the local 24-hour race and and some other occasional longer distance races that don't require USAC licenses.


----------



## Vampir (Mar 15, 2012)

Early 90's GT Pantera so that I could ride with several of my college roommates. Neon as only a late 80's/early 90's bike could be. Six hundred bucks lead to a whole lifetime of endorphin addiction.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Trek 830 back in about 1989. Pretty sure it weighed a good bit LESS than my current Cannondale but...


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

1988 Diamondback Ascent. Biopace. Added bear claws and toe clips and a hiterite. Sold it for $200 when I bought my GF HKII in 1991.


----------



## sykbykeT (Oct 26, 2012)

white Huffy something or other that I broke within a couple weeks.


----------



## buddyholly (Oct 18, 2012)

My first mountain bike was a 1984 Univega Alpina Uno. I bought it new for $300. Mountain bikes were very new back then and this was only the second one I had ever seen. I still have the bike and have ridden it as my primary mountain bike for the past 28 years. I just got a used Scott 29er two weeks ago so I hope it last me another 28 years...


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

My first was a brand new 1985 Diamondback Ascent.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A 60s Huffy Stingray with a different seat, handlebars, and
knobby tires.


----------



## too many components (Nov 6, 2012)

2011 trek 4300 (13'')

Using it as a DJ bike now


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

1985 Mongoose ATB with Suntour Mountech derailleurs. Next was a 1988 Bridgestone MB-3. That was a great bike. Lugged steel frame with triple butted Ishiwata tubing and a Ritchey fork.


----------



## sportfish258 (Sep 17, 2010)

Schwinn paramountain . Overend signature model


----------



## zman9000 (Nov 6, 2012)

1991 Schwinn Sierra.


----------



## epicfailagain (Nov 9, 2012)

'94 rigid Spesh Rockhopper bought from Rayments Cycles in Brighton in a sale in '95. Sold it to a friend about three years ago on condition he sells it back to me if he no longer wants it.

I'm currently rebuilding my oldest friends first mtb, a Saracen Backtrax from '96.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

1999 GT Outpost Trail


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Trek 800... that was like 1995 I think


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

1995ish Schwinn Badlands


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine was a late 80's or early 90's schwinn, sierra I think. It was red with black splatter paint. Complete with a matching rigid fork. It had all the gear, full lx, toe clips, computer, bar ends and a girvin rock ring!


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

the kraken said:


> Mine was a late 80's or early 90's schwinn, sierra I think. It was red with black splatter paint. Complete with a matching rigid fork. It had all the gear, full lx, toe clips, computer, bar ends and a girvin rock ring!


I faintly remember that model. Any photos?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

SpinDirt said:


> I faintly remember that model. Any photos?


I do have one pic of that bike. It's a scan so it looks like crap


----------



## BIOA (Nov 11, 2012)

*First Mountain Bike*

Klein Pulse Compis my first mountain bike. I had always ridden road, starting with Peugot, then upgrading to Mercian and finally Colnago.
Wanted to upgrade my Klein, but unable to remove rear cog set. Tried using chain wrench and lock ring tool, but it wouldn't budge counter clockwise, (or in either direction).
I love the Klein as it has been a strong and rock solid bike, but after 15 years needs upgrading.


----------



## Ctraut5 (Sep 2, 2011)

First was an early 90s Trek Antelope 820. I then saved plenty of summer grass cutting money to buy a brand new 1997 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp M2. Still one of my favorite bikes to this day.


----------



## Jef_uk (Nov 12, 2012)

First real one I had was a Marin nail trail that lasted for at least 12 years. Had new everything except a bottom bracket, seat post and seat post clamp. Did thousands of miles till one of the chain stays started to crack. I put that down to using it on a turbo trainer.


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

1987 Diamond Back Assent EX. Yellow paint scheme


----------



## jenlong (Nov 13, 2012)

My nephews birthday is coming up. What age were you guys when you got your first mountain bike?


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

jenlong said:


> My nephews birthday is coming up. What age were you guys when you got your first mountain bike?


I was 22 going on 23 when I purchased my first mountain bike. But that was in 1987 when mountain bikes weren't as ubiquitous as they are now. Kids weren't riding mountain bikes yet in those days.

Depending on how old your nephew is, I would consider getting him a bike that he can take care of himself. . . something simple like a bmx bike. Mountain bikes have a lot of intricate components that can be pretty difficult to take care of or fix.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

jenlong said:


> My nephews birthday is coming up. What age were you guys when you got your first mountain bike?


I was 14 in that pic above, riding to my first job that paid for that bike. Things were a lot different back then though (20 years ago). Most kids these days couldn't care less about bikes. Just buy him an ipad


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

My first real bike was a mid-90s Univega Rover, rigid.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

jenlong said:


> My nephews birthday is coming up. What age were you guys when you got your first mountain bike?


5
50 years ago.
Holy crap! I'm old.


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

My first bike was a 1987 specialized hardrock with 24" wheels and suntour xcd 4050 components. I was 11 years old. My favourite day of the month was when my mountain bike action magazine arrived.


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

my first bike was a british eagle in late 90s


----------



## Rogus (Nov 15, 2011)

A brand new 1992 Specialized Hard Rock which I still have and ride 6 days a week.


----------



## KAG5 (Jul 15, 2012)

My first was a used 1996 Cannondale Delta V F400. Got it when I was ten. Rode it for 3 or so years and then passed it down to my sister.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

93 Specialized Hardrock. New from LBS. Front fork with about 25 mm travel. Couldn't _believe _how much money I was spending, my heart was racing. That thing lasted less than 2 months.


----------



## sorebuttcheek (Nov 18, 2012)

department store 'apollo' yeh still got it.


----------



## ShaleBreaker (Sep 16, 2012)

Raleigh Technium Instinct. Bought it around 1990.


----------



## 7ski (Oct 13, 2008)

It was a 1990/1 Trek 970. Black with some white splatter highlights. Bent the frame going off a 4 foot drop with no suspension. Replaced it with a first generation carbon fiber frame, the Trek 8000. Talk about flex!!! ;-)


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FlyingEye (Nov 22, 2012)

My first mountain bike was a gary fisher Joshua F3. Blazing orange and just a beautiful bike. It was kind of sluggish in how it handled and i broke the frame in 3 years. It was a great ride. After a two frame replacements i'm riding a gary fisher Sugar 3+ 2003 model which i have found to be very nimble.


----------



## Hound (Dec 2, 2012)

Mid 90's Trek 7000 hardtail.


----------



## Captain America (Dec 2, 2012)

1990 Schwinn High Plains or something like that.
But my first "real" mountain bike was [IS] a 1992 Trek 8700 carbon fiber with Rock Shox Mag 20.
Added Nuke Proof hubs, Bontrager rims, Panaracer Smoke/Dart, carbon bars, Onza porcupine grips, original Shimano SPDs. I still have it in this configuration and rode it up until last year.
Still have the neon Yellow Trek Helmet and I still use the stupid Shimano spd shoes in blue/gray/teal. I really need to upgrade!


----------



## PSimpson7 (Nov 14, 2012)

My first Mountain Bike was a Raleigh Lizard.

At the time it was awesome!

I cant remember the exact date, but it must have been around 1990. I was 12

Cant post pics or I would put one up.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

First mountain bike, or first bike I rode on dirt trails (as an adult)?

First bike I rode as a MTB was a Giant Sedona. I think Giant once used that name for a proper MTB. This isn't. It's about a 2005 model, hybrid or comfort bike with somewhat MTB-like styling. Bought it to ride around the 'hood, then started riding for fitness then eventually started exploring some of the local trails. Then I was hooked.

After a couple years of riding that bike on the trails (upgraded tires and saddle along the line - bent the original saddle in an ill-advised attempt at air) and achieving some weight loss goals, I decided it was time for a real mountain bike. So I bought a 2011 Stumpjumper FSR. Wow, what a difference!

Still have the Sedona, but it's time for it to find a new home. It's a victim of the obsession it created, and I need to make room for more bikes.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Raleigh M-80


----------



## chrispes (Dec 6, 2012)

Falcon Dual Suspention kids bike. It was an awesome bike!!


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

I found this pic on the interwebs but its the same year and model as my first real mountain bike. 
1993 trek 800. I had a 2 or 3" elastimer fork on it.


----------



## Jerble (May 11, 2012)

specialized p1 all mountain


----------



## dexmax (Dec 8, 2012)

My first MTB was a Jamis Diablo (1998). It came with Deore components..

Looking back, the frame was too big for me.. But we really didn't care about bike fit in the 90's. We just rode..


----------



## zdinki18 (Oct 31, 2009)

Haro.... sick


----------



## hokihigh (Dec 8, 2012)

My first and only was a Fuji Suncrest, I had some great times on that bike, I wish I still had it.

hoki


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My first mtnb was a 1992 Rocky Mountain Blizzard (it got stolen 2 years later). I replaced it with a Wheeler


----------



## Lemmywinks (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought myself a Specialized back in the early 90's for like $165. I don't remember the model name at all.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

Wish I had a pic of it but a little hardtail trek when I was about 8. My dad and I used to hit the trails and I would try to keep up with him on that little thing. Good memories.


----------



## 01grander (Dec 17, 2012)

I've had the normal store bought bikes but my first serious bike(current) is a GF Cake 2 dlx.


----------



## jakelikesbikes (Dec 19, 2012)

A basic Norco I believe. Had a lot of accidents on that bike!


----------



## raleighrider0912 (Dec 20, 2012)

*first mountain bike*

I started riding trails on my bmx bike, actually. 1997 redline rl340, chromoly frame. I upgraded (upsized more like. Unless walmart bikes Are upgrades) to a 2000 mongoose xr100 full suspension. That was my First mountain bike. And i rode the crap out of it (at least 4000 clocked miles) before i broke It beyond repair... rest in peice(s)


----------



## mtnbums2000 (Dec 22, 2012)

1998 Moongose full suspension. My brother and I dropped $200 on a pair of these bad boys, NOT! We took them out to Tsali and rode both Right and Left Loop and by the time we rolled back into the parking lot he had a broken chain and a broken frame, I had a broken chain and broken rear derelleur. 

After that amazing day of riding we realized that we were hooked on mtn biking and there was NO way these bikes could handle the hard riding we were going to throw at em. So we went out and bought some real bikes, I got a Trek Y Glide and my bro who is 6'4 210 lbs ordered a Barracuda (not sure the model).


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Living in Bogota Colombia (very difficult to get bikes at the time) Ross Mt Hood in 1983


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

1994 GT Avalanche, CHROME. Loved it, until I broke the frame. I grew up on a GT performer and loved GT's, but the third broken frame had to look elsewhere.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Now i have this BBBEEEAAASSSTTT


----------



## naranzeta (Dec 16, 2012)

a supermarket bike


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

1989 Specialized Hard Rock in black. Got stolen within 1 month. Next was a '90 Miyata Country Runner that I rode for a few years.


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

GT timberline. Bought it at "play it again" sporting goods (used) for $99. gradually morphed it into my Sette Reken "Frenkenbike" that I still ride and still use the seatpost and one V-brake from the GT.


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

first proper bike - 1988 cannondale sm1000

loved it, was a surprise gift from my parents, burst into tears on christmas morning - i was16 and just getting serious about biking. came with a u-brake on the seat stays, 18 speed xt, 1.75 irc tyres, a 13 inch bottom bracket and a useless extra long hite-rite - remember them?

still have it and intend to set up as a single speed 'other bike' as a summer project. could never sell it.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish I still had it...

A 1990 Specialized Rockhopper. Steel frame, rigid fork, plastic cage pedals, thumbshifters.

My wife had a similar one and we rode the trails around Colorado Springs for years on those bikes.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

octavius said:


> first proper bike - 1988 cannondale sm1000
> 
> loved it, was a surprise gift from my parents, burst into tears on christmas morning - i was16 and just getting serious about biking. came with a u-brake on the seat stays, 18 speed xt, 1.75 irc tyres, a 13 inch bottom bracket and a useless extra long hite-rite - remember them?
> 
> still have it and intend to set up as a single speed 'other bike' as a summer project. could never sell it.


Hite-rite... the original dropper!

Dang - an XT-equipped sm1000! You were ballin'!


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's what I started out on - a department store special. It's a Schwinn SX200 or something like that. This thing's just plain dangerous for trail use. Wheels wouldn't stay true, brake pads were bad, and it weighs a ton. But hey...didn't know any better back then.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

2001 specialized hardrock. Got it used in '05. I miss that bike which explains why I bought a 2010 hardrock.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My first MTB was a mid 2000's Kmart bike, stopped functioning in 2010, so I traded it for a (almost) real MTB, the Cannondale F9.


----------



## mgholson (Nov 9, 2005)

First Mountain Bike was a Huffy Scout. Before you laugh it wasn't a total piece of trash. Sure the breaks didn't work, the shifting didn't work, it weighed 35 pounds and rode like a log wagon, but it did have a real nice one piece stem handlebar.

First real mountain bike was the first Trek full suspension bike with the single pivot, which I bought from a local drunkard while he was in rehab. First ride i endoed ten feet from the truck.

Next bike was a Specialized Rock Hopper, broke the fork on the 3rd or 4th ride.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Seeing as I didn't start MTB'ing until 2012, my first true mountain bike was a 2013 Trek Mamba, purchased in July. Almost ashamed to admit, but I got the bug so bad that I bought my 2nd MTB in November! Call it an early Christmas/Birthday/Anniversary gift from my wife... a 2012 GT Sensor 9r Elite. Never stopped to consider how utterly addictive this sport is!!!


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

TREK Singletrack 930 from 1995 with STX and Alivio components. I was 15 or 16. As proud as hell. Nice ride. I tuned the heck out of it with my very limited budget. Those days I had to think twice before buying a 15USD chain or some red aluminum screws for the same price. It was either this or that within a month...


----------



## chris11557 (Nov 6, 2012)

Trek 820 2008 which was quickly sold for a much better bike


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

GT Ricochet circa 1992. It had those one piece curved bars which in retrospect were very functional and comfortable.


----------



## Stumpy3496 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine was a very badly used Raliegh Lizard, probably a 1994 or older, bought for just £15... 

Entered my first race on the bike as stock, plastic pedals, levers, breaks and random gears. it was 'off the track' at Herne Hill, near Brixton London in 1998 and soon after I bought a Stumpjumper.....


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

First real one was a Diamondback back in like '91 when I was a kid. Got back into riding again in 2006 after a long break and bought a Motobecane 400HT for 100 bucks off of a buddy. Had a few bikes since then.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

1983 Japanese something ... I bought it while stationed there.


----------



## Traveller584 (Dec 25, 2012)

My first real mountain bike was a hardtail Cignal Zanzibar that I just got rid of. Bought it new in 1996 and rode the hell out of it! Replaced it this month with a 2012 Trek 3700. Man, mountain bikes have come a long way!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

My 11 year old urt










enjoyed it immensely during the first year until my dushe bag brother in law called it a mall bike. After that it was 10 years of riding in bitter denial.


----------



## nccole (Mar 26, 2012)

My first decent one as an adult was a KHS Cro-mo. Not sure of model, it was given to me. No suspension, 21 speed, and until a bike I got for Christmas, it was my only decent bike. Love how light it is, but wanted something a little more rugged and not beat up.


----------



## shagster (Oct 30, 2012)

1994 Trek 930. I put a lot of miles on her and she put a few scars on me.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my word! I just found this going thru old files here... Not my first bike, but the first suspension I ever used. The RS-1 fork, attached to a Bontrager OR frame, lots of titanium bits, Cook Bros. cranks (managed to snap 2 sets of those), Pace rings, XTR shifting, Power Grips on the pedals, and somewhere jammed up into my bum is a Ti Flite saddle. All cutting edge stuff at the time! This was in 1990 on a spring day on the North Yorkshire Moors. The colors are awesome, and I don't mean the vegetation!... BTW, I know that looks suspiciously like a mullet, but it ain't!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

(thanks to this ^^ no longer 2 shy 2 share)

1985 Cannondale SM600 26"x24" (rollercams, XC Pro, atop PC's Wasatch Crest.


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

Thats a fringed mullet dude. Loving yir bike.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

octavius said:


> Thats a fringed mullet dude. Loving yir bike.


Do you mean my 'mullet'? Or Flyin W's? His bike is cool too


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

Rockerc it's your mane I'm talking about. It's a beau. 
I've had two phases of sporting long hair, got I chopped most recently when a mate started calling me gandalf and the wife was grumping. And I was smelling like a yak after big rides. 
Funny thinking about biking for way back when. I lusted over some total nonsense as well, remember Exage Mountain and Axo Ponys?


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

2007 KHS XC104 bought used in 2008/2009.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

My first mtb was a 90s Huffy that I never quite knew what model name was since it was painted 4 different colors and not very well before I got to it. Brought it home in a bucket, took the paint off the important surfaces and it actually worked pretty well for being free. I ran it for about a few months after I discovered trail riding(as a early teen). After learning trail riding my road riding kinda got booring. It lasted a little while until I found a Univega Land rover and opened my eyes to the world of cantilever brake(Lol).


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

Trek Mountain Track 820


----------



## doctrine (Jun 11, 2007)

2007 Jamis Exile SS 29'er










Got back into bicycles in 2007 after a long hiatus. I kept hearing about those newfangled "29'ers" at the time and thought I'd try one out. Singlespeed brings out the kid in me, reminds me of a big Sting Ray in some ways.


----------



## eraser.in.time (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine was a Raleigh M-40. I was recently gifted a 29er.


----------



## killerb68 (Jan 9, 2011)

GT Karakoram....believe it was a 94 model


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

octavius said:


> Rockerc it's your mane I'm talking about. It's a beau.
> I've had two phases of sporting long hair, got I chopped most recently when a mate started calling me gandalf and the wife was grumping. And I was smelling like a yak after big rides.
> Funny thinking about biking for way back when. I lusted over some total nonsense as well, remember Exage Mountain and Axo Ponys?


Glad you like the do Octavius, I have had long hair since the start of the 70s I guess, every 10 years or so it comes back into fashion, to which I am a slave... If you look closely at my footwear in the picture... AXOs! Exage Mountain was on one of my bikes back then, I think I may still have some old bits from that somewhere in my bit boxes. 
I still have the OR frame in my garage here, I have some ideas for restoring it, but I just cannot decide how to do that. Thinking of either going as original as possible, much as it is in the picture, or turning it into a single speed carbon-forked rigid with that burnt orange crackle paintjob I have always lusted for


----------



## Bikerlady (Jan 2, 2013)

This was my first mountain bike. 









This is what I ride now.


----------



## c_t_smith (Oct 23, 2007)

1989 Diamond Back Apex: Steel frame, rigid fork, cantilever brakes, 1st gen thumb shifters. I even had a dropper post courtesy of a HiteRight! I had a LOT of fun on that bike!

Mine was similar to this one:


----------



## Bob C (Apr 26, 2012)

BRIDGESTONE MB1 Still have it.


----------



## tater9.75 (Oct 14, 2012)

An '01 Trek 820 still riding it today.


----------



## longbeachmd (Jan 7, 2012)

Was a marin nail trail, someone with light fingers is now lovin it.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Kudzu Kannibal (Jan 15, 2013)

No pics but it was a low end GT All Terra in 1991...no shocks and when I got into triathlons in 1996, I converted it for my first race (Fat Tire division) adding clip on aerobars and slicks. Once I decided to do triathlons full time, I bought a tri bike and the GT became my 29 pound training bike. Sold it at a yard sale for $20 in 2002.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Mine was a Scwinn Mesa Runner in 1987 I think. Got stolen 5-6 years later, then bought a Specialized Hard rock in 94, was a 95 model, chose the one I bought because of the thumbshifters thought the trigger shifters on the other ones were a "fad"


----------



## bedargvid (Aug 12, 2012)

Agent Orange Surly Troll for me. I now ride road and a bit of cross, but it's still my favorite bike.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

2007 Spesh Hardrock. I didn't even ride any trails when I bought it though. It was more to just get around.

My current 2012 Camber is my first Mountain bike that has seen ACTION!!


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

2006 Kona Cinder Cone. Still have it as a summer cruiser for paved roads with super moto tyres.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

1986 Trek 850 Antelope. Blue frame. I converted it to a commuter bike and the frame finally broke coming home from work a couple years ago. I got more use out of that bike than any other bike I've ever owned.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Balance 250

Still have the (cracked) frame.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

socalkev said:


> View attachment 703706
> Diamondback Ascent EX 1993


Updated photo of my ascent ex!!!!!!!






shes begining to look alot like the response!


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

A giant rincon. Man I loved it. Wish I still had it. Most comfy bike ever.


----------



## fatpig (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting thread....

First looked like this one 88 or 89 Jamis Diablo - exage bio-pace - yikes..... replaced it with a Nishiki Alien.... double yikes...


----------



## druddock (Jan 26, 2013)

first real one was called a land gear...


----------



## Shiftfaced (Jan 23, 2013)

My very first mountain bike ever was a Magma or Magna or whatever it was called when I was in elementary school. It was my first bike that could change gears. Well now that I am really into the sport now but new, I am still on the lookout for my first "legit" mountain bike that I won't break on my first run. Due to lack of resources at the moment I'm having to wait a few more weeks before I can make a purchase. Def have been browsing the classified though and doing my research to know what to look for. I'll post my "real" mountain bike after I get it.


----------



## 02GF74 (Feb 3, 2013)

a blue Trek 850 circa 1989


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

First mt bike the model was a Mt. St. Helens - I think it was a Ross but not sure of the brand. I borrowed it for a summer. First one I bought was a 1991 Bridgestone MB-5. Still have it but it does not get much use anymore.


----------



## zeimet50 (Feb 5, 2013)

2011 Trek 3700 Disc


----------



## TheMushroom (Feb 4, 2013)

2011 Trek Mamba, well that was my first real bike anyway, before that just cheapo's when I was younger.

(Generic Picture)
.


----------



## groupbmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

2001ish Ibex Alpine 350


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

1996 Cannondale F600. I worked all summer bagging groceries for $5/hour when I was 15 to buy it. I think it was $800 in 1996 dollars. I rode this every single weekend, year round with my high school riding buddies. Rain, snow, ice, cold......ever weekend we rode. Those were the days.


----------



## Charly Baltimore (Dec 24, 2012)

1995 Barracuda A2R :thumbsup:


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Hahaha! Lol! Mine was a 2012 Moonlander, and I'm over 40 years old! Hahaha! I've had plenty of road bikes though.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

1992 Murray Mountain Shadow, black, rigid, fun.


----------



## Dipstic (Feb 6, 2013)

2003 Mongoose MGX DXR wal-mart special.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

GT Karakoram/No suspension/Crackle Paint


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

1990ish Schwinn Impact. Broke the forks off a drop and upgraded to a Trek 7000.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine was a 1988 Giant Sedona. Still have it.


----------



## Garrick_s (Feb 5, 2013)

First REAL mountain bike was a 1996 GT LTS-1.
Sold my 93 KX500 for 2K and went and rolled into buying the GT.
Great bike back then for full suspension in the 90's.
Hand made frame and XT components, etc. 

Still have it in the garage and thought of fixing it for my 15 year old son who s showing an interest in joining me on rides.


----------



## jonnyolo (Feb 6, 2013)

Trek 7000 after seven years the frame broke, but it was a good bike.


----------



## meerkite (Oct 26, 2011)

*Trek Marlin*

Trek Marlin


----------



## meerkite (Oct 26, 2011)

Trek Marlin 29er


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

A 1989 Trek 830. Sort of a piece of crap. If I remember correctly it had plastic brake levers. Then I got the bug and upgraded to one of these (1993 Marin Pine Mountain) - a completely different beast. I wish I still had it today, purple ano and all.


----------



## ChugachNative (Nov 5, 2012)

2008 kona caldera puchased at REI for $900, cant bring myself to sell it. Since I have owned 2011 cannondale trail sl2 26er , 2011 cannondale trail sl2 29er, 2011 cannondale sl4, 2011 trek cobia, 2012 salsa mukluk 3, and a 2009 surly pugsley.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ChugachNative said:


> 2008 kona caldera puchased at REI for $900, cant bring myself to sell it. Since I have owned 2011 cannondale trail sl2 26er , 2011 cannondale trail sl2 29er, 2011 cannondale sl4, 2011 trek cobia, 2012 salsa mukluk 3, and a 2009 surly pugsley.


Do you still own all of those bikes?


----------



## KSD (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the same bike, sweet ride!


----------



## KSD (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Trek 7000 as well, I hope the frame doesn't go bad on mine!


----------



## 3vil (Feb 11, 2013)

my very first mtb was a skykomish in that amazing neon yellow/green. man the 90's were a great time to be a kid!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

First mtb I owned was a 1993 Giant Iguana. In green (nice lizardy colour if I recall). Cro-moly frame with a Shimano Altus A20 groupset.


----------



## justgent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

My first bike was in 1988, a Schwinn High Sierra. I replaced almost every part on it as they broke, I think by the time I gave it away the only thing original was the frame and forks.


----------



## Boothy82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Merida Duracarbon 980. Raced on it as a kid about 15 years ago and the frame is still sitting in the shed. Dont have the heard to thrown out a carbon fibre frame. Maybe when my boy is a bittle older ill build it up for him


----------



## gamertech84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Columbia Twin Peak from sports authority. What a POS.


----------



## cwalton (Jan 17, 2013)

Schwinn Sierra. 1984. When I bought that bike used off a friend a whole new world opened up to me out there in the eastern Utah mountains.


----------



## smperault (Feb 4, 2013)

My first "real" mountain bike was a 2000 Rockhopper FSR. Uglier than sin, but man that bike could move...lol


----------



## Hairic (Feb 15, 2013)

I think my first one was probably a STOLEn one.... yeah i wasnt a good kid, but any way needed more post to create my own thread. Thanks


----------



## mjgrenger (Feb 10, 2013)

90-91 Nishiki Colorado rigid frame.


----------



## Vlad_OfTranssylvania (Feb 21, 2013)

Ti Kona Hey-Hey... It was my dads and about 2 sizes to small for me! Worked great till the chainstay got chain suck one to many times and wore through...


----------



## noxxie (Feb 21, 2013)

haha! a raliegh firefly, to be honest it was a bucket of crap!


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Motobecane


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

A Nishiki Alien with elevated chain stays, index shifting and oval chainrings.:thumbsup:


----------



## purple1042 (Feb 20, 2013)

1990 something hard tail red Gary Fisher, bull horn handle bars, excellent bike, rode it on slick rock in Moab, Utah and climbed like a champ.... also up Kennebec pass in southwest Colorado... think it doesn't fit me any more but would make a great touring bike....


----------



## teknolog (Jan 27, 2013)

Those old school steel frames look so fragile. Of course they probably aren't, but we're so used to aluminum and carbon these days, and the tube girth that goes with those materials.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

'94 Giant Iguana. Still remember the horrible purple splash on black paint job.

Eventually was stolen out of our garage. Would eventually replace I with a '96 Gt Avalanche LE.


----------



## BigSur02780 (Feb 22, 2013)

Early 90s GroundControl, that bike was badass at the time what a piece of crap now that i look back.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Just ordered a GT karakoram 3.0....my first ever. As a youngster I always cruised on Dyno's, and the sorts.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

1976 on my modified 193? Schwinn.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> 1976 on my modified 193? Schwinn.


Was hoping you would post on this thread, since your first mountain bikes were the FIRST mountain bikes!:thumbsup:


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> 1976 on my modified 193? Schwinn.


Sons Of Champlin? 
And the repack.

Respect.


----------



## etetro (Feb 11, 2013)

Trek Y frame- Classic!


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

You can find anything on the internet.

Here is a picture of someone else's Raleigh Traverse, just like mine.









Full rigid that weighed -- ready for it -- 42 POUNDS.

It was a lot of fun. I could keep up with some of my riding buddies. Nothing ever broke on it.

I added a pair of Power Grips - the SCARIEST accessory I have ever tried. They stayed loose until you needed to get your foot off the pedal (like when you were crashing), when they tightened up to hold you foot to the bike.


----------



## jp4whln12 (Feb 11, 2013)

Geez everyone is so old! just kidding guys. My first MTB (other than the huffy or other cheap kid bikes) was a 2006 Gary Fisher piranha.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

*God Im Old*

I had the sears baby blue banana seat bike in 1975, Converted it over the years until my first huffy in 1981, first diamondback in 1985, First true MTB was a 1984 Puegeot Canyon Express which I got used in 1987 for 250 bucks. Both rims were bent, front derailuer was completely gone, and the cantilevers were broken off when someone stole it in 1990. Tree limbs mess up stuff bad when you catch em. Bought a new 1993 Trek MT 700 and have been riding/upgrading it since. Starting to look at the new Treks this year.


----------



## 307antilla (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine was a mid/late 80's Panasonic. I want to say it was a Mountain Cat? Maybe! Had a pearl white paint job with hot pink lettering, thats all I can remember, if anyone can remember the model or has any pics of the same bike, please post!


----------



## Son Of Don (Feb 27, 2013)

late 80's Trek Antelope 800


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Lotus something or other from Sears. Late 80's. Okay starter rig I guess. It had Suntour components, but cheesy BB-sheared spindle once, twisted another, screwed up the freewheel-teeth jammed in housing, and replaced the fork-hit a tree. She was a loss when I wiped out in Cheyenne Canon and the bike went down down 100 feet or so. Cost more to fix/replace, so bought a Trek 930 SHX, then a Fuel 70. Still riding the 70. I realized the other day the only stock pieces left are the main triangle and shifters.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha...what was Wal-Mart selling around 2000 or so? Next? $100 or slightly over for a FS that I thought was so cool (My first time seeing a FS bike)


----------



## Richard43 (Mar 22, 2012)

1986 Norco Bush Pilot, forest green, rigid fork. Still have it.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

First proper one was a 2001 Specialized Hardrock A1 Comp FS (ha ha back then FS stood for Front Suspension). Had a Judy TT on the front cost about 1k (Au). These days bikes haven't changed that much except that for the same price you get a slightly better fork and disc brakes.









And I thought I'd just add that before that I had a "Dunlop Mens MTB" (kind a like a Huffy pretty much) well two actually, first one got stolen, 2nd one I rode until the bearings wore through the rear hub!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I give props to a buddy of mine who had the highly acclaimed 'Huffy Night Stalker'.
Heavy Duty frame - way heavy!
Steel wheels-painted black from the factory including brake surfaces. The paint wore to the shiny metal below!
Cheesy, flexy brakes.
About 3 feet extra cable housing.
Stamped steel chain rings.
Crazy cheap tires.
And more!

My buddy ran that thing with me and we tortured it. He just rode the pee out of it. He asked me if I could help; I shortened up the housings, Kool Stop pads, Panaracer tires, took a grinder at work and resurfaced the wheels-tons of sparks! Worked a million adjustments, never great, but ridable.
One time riding, the kickstand took a direct hit and one of the welds broke, rammed into the wheel and some spokes. 'What do you want to do now?' - 'throw this damn thing away!' I was hoping he meant the bike, but instead, he bent the stand back and forth a bit 'til it came off and threw it down the canon. Then he says 'let's ride!'
It may have been a piece, but the engine is what really made all the difference.

*picture from Google Images

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Ritchey 1984 Commando, painted custom color at build. Still own it and restored/upgraded it last year.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

1991 Schwinn High Plains! Woohoo! Bent the fork about six months after I bought it... LOL


----------



## Richard43 (Mar 22, 2012)

Richard43 said:


> 1986 Norco Bush Pilot, forest green, rigid fork. Still have it.


Oops, it is an Alpine not a Bush Pilot.


----------



## kingston250 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was bought Specialized Hardrock Sport 2009 model and never ride on mountains.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Late bloomer when it comes to a "real" MTB. '09 Moto 700HT.

Before that I quasi-MTB'd on an old 90s Peugeot Hybrid.


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

My first Mountain bike was a brand new 1987 Gary Fisher Hoo-Koo-e-Koo, blue with new deore, state of the art u brake under chainstays. It was awesome.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

My first mountain bike was a 1996 Parkpre Pro 825. Full rigid steel frame and cantilever brakes. I fell off that bike many times. It was a 17" frame so didn't really fit that well. It looked a lot like this one from Retrobike (not my original bike as I couldn't find a photo).

View topic - Project Parkpre Pro825 | Retrobike

https://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/how-your-first-riding-experience-804751.html#post9558011










My first full suspension bike was a 1997 Marin Mount Vision. Weighing a little over 30lbs it had an aluminium frame, 100mm rear travel, Fox Vanilla coil over shock, a Marzocchi Z1 BAM 100mm travel suspension fork and V-brakes. (In this picture dating from 2008 it has Shimano Dual Control shifters fitted. It originally came with Shimano STI Rapid Fire pods). The frame couldn't accept disc brakes which is why I eventually replaced it.

The 1997 Marin Mount Vision was a great bike that pedalled well whilst providing a comfortable and controlled ride. It still wouldn't disgrace itself against a current full suspension bike from today. The first time I saw a Marin Mount Vision was at the 1997 Polaris challenge two day orienteering event held on Exmoor. A pair of riders on another team were riding matching Mount Visions and they looked to be going really well, which made me take notice. When I got to test ride one at a bike shop later in the year I was sold by how well it performed and had to have one.










My current bike, a 2012 Specialized Epic 29er. It weighs around 25lbs with a carbon fibre frame, 100mm air sprung suspension travel front and rear, carbon fibre rims, a Powertap hub and hydraulic disc brakes. When you look at the Marin alongside it gives an idea of how design fashions have changed over the years.


----------



## Usedmtb (Mar 29, 2013)

socalkev said:


> View attachment 703706
> Diamondback Ascent EX 1993


My first mountain bike was a Huffy bought from Canadian Tire if I remember correctly. I don't have a picture to share, but it was a mighty bike.

I ran into a lot of problems because it wasn't the highest quality bike. I still had a blast riding it though.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My first MTN bike was a 1993 Giant Rincon which was stolen, so I replaces it with a 1994 Fuji full rigid CroMo. The chain stay cracked from so much chain suck so I replaced it with a 2001 Jamis Eureka hard tail, which I currently ride. I'm too big for a FS, and it still works great so there's no reason to replace it.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Usedmtb (Mar 29, 2013)

askibum02 said:


> My first MTN bike was a 1993 Giant Rincon which was stolen, so I replaces it with a 1994 Fuji full rigid CroMo. The chain stay cracked from so much chain suck so I replaced it with a 2001 Jamis Eureka hard tail, which I currently ride. I'm too big for a FS, and it still works great so there's no reason to replace it.
> 
> Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


It seems to be a trend. Those first mountain bikes aren't always the best, but they get the job done


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

'13 Giant Revel 1. First one I've bought myself. Before the Giant, I was riding a Mongoose.


----------



## StraightDrop (Apr 5, 2013)

New to the MTB scene (8 months or so) and this is my first bike. Love it!!


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

1987? Specialized HardRock... or was it a RockHopper... 
Not certain what I was thinking regarding safety gear. But hey, it was the 80s


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

This is my first adult MTB. Bought it 2001. Didn't have a clue about mountain bikes back then. I chose the bike that has more shock absorbers.










Yes it's a URT (they were popular back then). It never occurred to me to replace some components before buying my second MTB 2 years ago. So I recently replaced the crank, the BB, the chain, the rear derailleur and the pedals. And now it rides better than it did the first time I rode it 12 years ago. I just need to buy a new fork but I can't find any threaded forks anymore.

Now, I hardly use the other bike.

My second bike.


----------



## Usedmtb (Mar 29, 2013)

Gundam168 said:


> This is my first adult MTB. Bought it 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I love it when you can breath life back into an older bike.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

My first bike was a DiamondBack, circa 1988..can't remember the model. No suspension...I was in high school and rode as much as I could. As you can see in the pic, I was looking mean in front of my DiamondBack MTB.









My first bike with suspension was a 1996 Nishiki Backroads. I added a Rock Shox Mag 21 and went everywhere with that MTB.
Now in this pic, I am sporting a nice set of bike shorts and a huge helmet (safety and comfort first).

Miss that Nishiki.....


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Late 90's (?) Stumpjumper with Rock Shox Judy fork! I was addicted after my first ride.


----------



## Moabdude (Jan 10, 2013)

1989 Marin Eldridge Grade


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Specialized Hard Rock Cruze, I wanna say '91. Pearl white with blue lettering. Beat the crap out of it so much that the shop mechs would groan every time I came by to fix something. I still have it, on its 4th fork, 2nd mismatched wheelset (now 8 speed rear). It's basically backup for others who may need it if I go riding with friends, just can't seem to let it go, may have to someday convert to SS since Suntour XCT is still the component group, mostly.


----------



## dtullyjr (Apr 1, 2013)

I would say my Metallic Orange Trek 800 sport was my first real mountain bike. My brother had a green one and as kids we beat the crap out of those bikes. We raced through glen trails behind our house then into the neighborhood. We crashed a lot, had bike drag races where we ripped on our Gripshifts and rode down stairs. Those were some great bikes in the early '00s


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

1991 Trek 7000. Started the love on this bike. Who knew the path it would take me on?

edit: this image is not my bike but the best representation I could find.


----------



## RoyOlin (May 1, 2013)

Cannondale.


----------



## bendorsey (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamis Diablo in the smoke color. 1987 maybe?


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

1997 GT LTS-2. This was in 2010 when I started riding. A little past its prime but I rebuilt it all and I kept up with all my buddies on way newer bikes with better technology. I miss that bike, love my new one but I should have kept my GT as well.


----------



## yocee (May 17, 2013)

Mongoose IBOC comp 1994. I have another one now


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

The GT timberline that I bought used got me started in 2009', The Yamaha "moto-bike" got me started in 1975! (but I won't try to say that was MTB)


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

A hunter green Giant Yukon.... Back in 96 or 97.

Still have the frame stashed away somewhere.... I wanna dig it up and turn it into a SS


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

my first mountain bike was a steel chromoly Trek 800 hard tail that I used for commuting to university.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

93 or 94 or 95 GT Outpost.


----------



## MTB PBO (Apr 27, 2013)

82 or 83 Schwinn High Seirra. Loved that bike and rode the heck out of it. Wish I would have kept it.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

2006 Iron Horse Warrior hard-tail. Now it's my son's.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

Gary Fisher Advance, circa 1990. My father still has it.


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

I actually consider my current 2013 Trek Marlin as my first real mtn bike (especially when I get a decent front fork on it). However I did have a steel Pacific "mtn bike" (in appearance) that was bought at a department store for like $225 around 2000. Believe it or not I put about 8000 miles on that bike, 99.9% were on pavement. It weighed something like 37lbs!


----------



## jtmanuel_rn (Nov 25, 2011)

my first mountain bike was a suzico. it's a japanese brand that my dad got for himself back in '88 but because of work wasn't able to use it much so it automatically fell on to me to use it , although it's quite large for me (i was 10 back then). but the first mountain bike that was truly mine was a '92 gt richter 8.0. up to this day i just can't forget the sensation that a properly fitted and equipped mountain bike made me feel after riding that suzico for years!


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

*93' Schwinn High Sierra*

I rode the crap out of this bike!


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

. Mine was trimmed out in red. Loved it. '84 Ross.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## litespeed74 (Apr 11, 2006)

My first official mountain bike was a Raleigh Technium. Full rigid. the front shifter broke so in order to keep it in the big ring i had to hold the shifter with my thumb to keep it from going to the middle ring. 

My first real mtn bike was a Cannondale from Costco. I put a mach 5 shock on it. What an insanely stiff bicycle.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

A '93 Diamondback Outlook. No suspension, steel frame, fun as hell.


----------



## trekusps (Nov 14, 2008)

1991 Nishiki in a neon yellow paint job. Can't remember the model but it was one of the lower end models.


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

GT Talera (bought about 17 years ago and kept for about 12 years too long).....It was not enough bike for me and I quickly broke the (non-suspension) forks and had to replace them with Manitou suspension forks. Years later I broke the stem and to replace that too....needless to say I got my monies worth out of that bike.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamesbond3 said:


> What are the bennifits to a 29er mountain bike compared to a regular downhill bike?


29ers climbover obstacles easier than 26ers


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

socalkev said:


> 29ers climbover obstacles easier than 26ers


As well as roll faster downhill, there is more traction than a 26.


----------



## J0hnnie (Jul 29, 2013)

A Specialized StumpJumper


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk


----------



## J0hnnie (Jul 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

After a couple Wal Mart bikes, my first real mountain bike was a Specialized Hard Rock. 21" frame was too big, rigid fork, 3x7 components, I had a blast on that thing.


----------



## Luke Ingeman (Aug 14, 2013)

*Bike*

Hi,
I am a thirteen year old bmx racer and I am planning to get into a bit of mountain biking, I have done a course and the guys told me i have lots of natural talent. i was totally awed by this i forgot to ask what kind of bike they recommended.
So I was wondering if anybody could recommend any dual shock mountain bike for me. (im 1.35cm tall)
Thanks


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Miele Vulcan over 20 years ago. I rode that thing everywhere. Think it was a good bike for its time too. Was stolen many years down the road.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

81 SE racing OM flyer 26" BMX cruiser with GT cruiser bars (High and wide) . Had 5 speed freewheel and suntour thumb shifter added. Many trips through Annadel state park on that beast. Rode it in the innaugural Rockhopper at Annadel in late 80's. Fun bike think I sold it for 80 bucks to pay for my first 24" cruiser


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Romet Giewont - I bought it in 1994, steel frame, 18 spd drivetrain, wheels require centering after each route but it was fantastic... There is no picture of that bike in www now...


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

nishiki bikes alien designed by richard cunningham think it was a 1989.


----------



## ToXic U4ia (Aug 19, 2013)

1997 Raleigh M80


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

I stopped racing Bmx nationally in 8th grade (started playing football, chasing girls etc) and my pops bought me a Fuji Tahoe SX in 1997. Cut my teeth on the Otis trails on Cape Cod which I could ride to from my parents house. Fun times. I still have the bike, along with a bunch of my old BMX bikes in my barn. I stripped the Fuji down to the frame and cleaned up a lot of the components and stored them so they'll be functional for my son when he's old enough. I always get prett pumped when I see dads out on trail with their little ripper kids. Hope that's me someday.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

1992 Bridgestone MB-2 bought new from The Bike Barn in Houston for $1000. I added first gen SPDs and a Flite saddle.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Are we really considering Murrays and other dept store types from the 90's you could never actually ride on a mountain?? I had a Murray Avalanche or something like that in the early 90's before I could drive. Probably cost $130. I used to pick it up over my head and throw it because I was a hyper pre/teen.. It actually lasted some of those throws..

But my first real mountain bike was a 04' Kona Blast. Hooked me. Great bike.


----------



## Bluemountainman (Aug 20, 2013)

My first was an Apollo Hybrid in 1990 for $450, as I could not decide between road and mountain. It only took 3 months to realise it was to be 100% mountain and so I sold it and bought a 1991 Diamondback Accent EX. I still own and am re-birthing for a bikepath training bike with slicks.


----------



## JoshieBoy1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

I currently ride my first mountain bike, it's a Kent International Jeep Comanche 29er. It has an 18.5in frame, Shimano Tourney Rear Derailleur, some cheap Shimano Front Derailleur that doesnt like to shift into 3rd Chainring, and a fork that has 65mm travel, I bottomed it out when I steamed up and over a downed tree. The sound it made was crazy! The best part of this bike is the fast drivetrain and knobby tires! Ive ridden this thing on the beach and I gotta say, it actually moves on the beach! Not very fast at all but still, pretty amazing! Even when this bike gives up and I get a Trek with all the bells and whistles, Ill still remember my big old Jeep as my first Cross Country machine!!!


----------



## BIGjer (Aug 25, 2013)

"94-"95ish Schwinn High Sierra SS , Tange suspention fork , Shimano STX components , Richy Rock wheels


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

My 1987 Schwinn Cimarron was my first serious purchase and only "new" bike i ever bought. Back then with rear rack, fenders, and rear paniers i paid around $870.00 Today that's probably around $3,000 or so!

And "Old School is Still Cool"! :thumbsup:

Here's it soon after i got it out of storage a few years ago. The first thing i did was remove the kickstand as it was chewing up the paint, which i touched up. The rear fender was off temporarily also. The original tires and tubes were dry rotted and were changed to a more commuter friendly Serfas Drifter tire.



I've built it up over the last few years in different ways,....currently have it fitted with a set of 32 X 700c Dura Ace hubbed wheels/Mavic MA40 rims using Dura Ace BR-7400 duel pivot calipers, as shown here:



Here is one of the previous builds, however. Having a small frame MTB allows a lot of build up choices. This one is still on 26 inch wheels.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

My mom's boyfriend bought me a cheap fifty pound clunker from Montgomery Wards. Their idea was to see if I would like mountain biking with him. It had a extended warranty that I abused. I pretty much broke everything on there once and had it replaced. In my 13 year old mind it made sense to return it for a refund at the end of the 6 months. I took that money and everything else I could save to go to the LBS and buy a new 1990 Giant ATX 760. I think the bike cost $599. The top of the line bike by Giant at the time went for a whopping $999. Big money for a bike back then. I think of that Giant as my first mountain bike. It had "oversized tubing" and biopace chainrings. As well as toe clips and you know I ordered one of those really uber cool helmet covers that everyone used to sport back in the day.


----------



## Mt. Bike (Jan 20, 2011)

An early 90s Specialized hardrock. it had the paint fade from, pink to purple? oh my god, was that a girls bike? No, wait, straight top tube.


----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)

Raleigh Dyna Tech. How things have moved on since the 90's


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

A roamaster 15$ at the local value village....


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

'92 or '93 Rockhopper. I put over 10,000 miles (mostly street) on that thing in the first 16 months I owned it. Oh, and I'm still riding it these days. It's a 20" or 21" frame, and I'm only 5'9" so it's nice on the road, but I don't know how I used to maneuver on the trails...it's like a limo. Hopefully I'll get a new bike in a couple months.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

1996 Scott Racing Comp. Fully rigid--had a quadra fork put on.

Oh I also had a Murray "Mtb" from Montgomery Wards around 1993 or 1994---I hardly consider that a mtb though.


----------



## Mostyn (Sep 9, 2013)

First specific mountain bike was a : Gary Fisher designed Muddy-Fox- Pathfinder-Original from the early 1980's. Sold it a year ago! I still have an Orange C16R, and an Alen Alloy framed MTB from the same era. May post some photos later.

I loved seeing your bikes, thanks for posting them.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

2000 Diamondback X2. 
I thought that was the coolest thing in the world. The thing was like a tank! Pretty cool to see that pic. Found it with Google.


----------



## GeemanNZ (Sep 17, 2013)

Diamond Back Sorrento in 1993. Had some awesome adventures on that bike - didn't let the fact that it was fully rigid and weighed a ton stop me...
In 1995 upgraded the forks to a Rock Shox Mag 10 and thought I was the bees knees...


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Had this bike for like 20 years. I put air in it a few months ago and rode it up to Bootleg. Got my but kicked and my whole body vibrated off the handle bars, but it made me want to ride. I bought an entry level FS MTB two months ago. I'm hooked!


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Yet another -early 90's Diamondback Ascent purchased new - here

.......I think mine was a 93 ........I finally gave it up just this summer after 20 years.... with some remorse to follow.......oh well.......it had been collecting cob webs and the new owner loved retro old stuff,,,,,,,gave him a new toy to play with. After myself my son had given the Ascent a good beating while he was in his teens. It hardly ever seen a paved road. It was hauled to trails and road out back through the deer trails like the little 26" mountain goat it was  I had put a squish fork, granny gear,rear bike pack'in rack and Scott bull bars on it. Classic for the time smaller frame fit size with a high,aggressive seat to bars angle.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

joejeweler said:


> My 1987 Schwinn Cimarron was my first serious purchase and only "new" bike i ever bought. Back then with rear rack, fenders, and rear paniers i paid around $870.00 Today that's probably around $3,000 or so!
> 
> And "Old School is Still Cool"! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Ha ! Luv it ! Thats a cool little....billy goat.....expedition... sh!t .........nice job.......my kind'a bike


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Specialized Stumpjumper about 25 years ago


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

iron horse maverick 5.0, think it was an 07-08. awesome bike for what it was. upgraded the fork and wheelset, swapped out the handlebars and seat. converted it to 1x8. awesome bike for the price, still have it as my back up bike. ill never get rid of it, I still find myself most comfortable on that bike


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

First mountain bike was a Royce Union Abstract. First real mountain bike was a 1997 Jamis Dakota AL. Still have it and love it. As for the Abstract, that was the reason to buy a real bike.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

My first was a used red Trek 850 ....no suspension....still fun to ride and got me hooked on Mtn Biking.....sold it for the same I paid for it....


----------



## richsseven (Oct 28, 2013)

First MTB is an '87 Trek 850 Antelope. I recently pulled it out of storage to ride with the family, as my youngest is ready to graduate from balance to pedals and my middle son is taking a step into MTB, from BMX. I noticed my saddle is due for a replacement as are the grips. I ordered a couple of inexpensive replacements recently. Let's see if I can remember how to do this stuff! Very excited to ride again!!! I think this old man can still hop a curb! This is my first post on here by the way.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2013)

Early '80s Univega touring bike with cyclocross tires. The old cantilever brakes made for some interesting times trying to stop on some long downhills, but at least it had a triple crank. 

The 1st real MTB was an '88 rockhopper comp.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

A 2004 Kona Kikapu...followed by a used
Specialized Enduro, then Transition Trans Am, then Enduro 26....and then I tried 29ers.... Stumpy fsr 29, stumpy ht 29, Enduro 29, and now on to Niner - rip9rdo...quite biased with bike selection but that's my job!


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

Schwinn MP21 from the early 90's. Very period looking with a neon yellow paint job and black "smudges". Wish I had some pics. Searched the internets, but could not find anything. Also had biopace cranks. Mainly used it to ride to work and back. In the late 90's, when I started getting into mountain biking, I actually road it on some single track for a few months before picking up a GT Ricochet.

Edit: Here it is. Unfortunitly it does not show the paint job mine had.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

In 1986 I bought a new Diamond Back Apex to join the rest of the guys on the shop in their trail rides. I've been hooked ever since...


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

BUMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

86 GT Backwoods


----------



## mcrommett (Oct 15, 2013)

95 Stumpjumper Cro-moly. Still miss that bike. Changed all the parts out as I broke them over time. Manitou EFC fork, XT drivetrain with Magura hydraulic brakes then XT V-brakes, Synchros seat post, Gripshift 900, laced and built my first wheelset with red anodized Sun CR17-A rims, Coda hubs. Good times, should have kept it.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

BUMP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTVegas (May 31, 2007)

Bridgestone MB-0 in '90. 


Sent via satellite from outer frickin' space!


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Saracen Hardtrax 1997. Still miss it to this day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azjohn (Nov 17, 2013)

I had an unknown yard sale mountain bike as a kid I rode all over the desert and back growing up until I started driving, then didn't touch bikes much. Joined the military, needed a hobby and got a Rocky Mountain Fusion when I came back from Iraq. I loved it, but got married, had bills, and it went the way of the buffalo. Now I've been without a bike for about 5 years and looking to finally get a new one once some money becomes available.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfwheelhill (Dec 2, 2013)

my first was a trek 7000. it was white and had splatter paint graphics. raced that thing a ton.

scott


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

*1990 Diamondback Apex*

Not mine but this was it! My first "mountain bike" purchase. 1990 Diamondback Apex. Heavy steel frame and rode rough. The bike was almost 30lbs! My current HT with a front fork, disk brakes and 29" wheels is under 20lbs&#8230;&#8230;.times have changed for the better


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

It was called "Salut" - may not look like MTB but I was riding it non-stop everywhere when I was a kid and well into my teenage years. Looked almost the same as the one in pic below (mine was bright green)


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Nostalgia hit me so I found pic of exact same bike I had:









I mostly used rear brake (coaster) and I had no idea how it works, did not have a clue that it should be re-packed with hi temp resistant grease, etc. So once we went out to the mountains (I dunno - 15-20K maybe). On the way there it was real hard but descending back was a blast. I used rear brake a lot and when we finally stopped to get some water - my rear hub was glowing I kid you not. Being young and dumb - I just splashed some water on it to cool it down. No clue how or why it survived but I made it home and rode trouble free for many years after


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

The problem with being old is that you remember crap like this. I had a Schwinn (three top tube, probably late 50s) that started life with with me sporting non-OEM springer fork and two-speed kickback hub. It inhereted hubs and and a rear deraillier from an old varsity. The handlebars, stem, cranks, seat and rear brake from my old Rampar R-9. Front brake, stem shim and bottom bracket adapter were new from the LBS. I think I traded the springer and two-speed off for the "Cruiser" fork and tires. Wheels were originally steel rims laced to the varsity hubs using surplus spokes from teardowns, but were later up-graded to early alloy hoops and "store bought spokes." The guy I sold it to chopped the seat tube to raise the BB and used it for early Bicycle trials (Circa 1981). That was followed by a Nishiki that got totaled in a car v. bike fight I lost and was replaced by a first generation Cannondale 26"/24" before that concept caught on for Raleigh's mountain bike trials (and others). There were a couple good bikes that followed, Fisher Montaire, Bridgestone MB-3, Schwinn Moab 3 (when they were still Schwinn) a Trek 8500 and now a Fisher Paragon (2011). Nothing worthy of writing home about, but all put in the miles.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Updated cockpit originally ment for my recoil comp 2011 the handle bars where to small so they went to the old lady!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*First Mtn Bike*

My first MtnBike...I bought new in 1983- Specialize Stumpjumper Sport and I still have it out in the garage...Loner bike for friends who come to town and need a way to get around town.
I raced this bike back in the day....crazy.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tman69671 (Mar 1, 2014)

2004 specialized epic I'm a novice and this is my first and only mtb

Eat, fish,bike,hunt, sleep, and repeat


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

socalkev said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I think I have that frame set in my basement! I pulled it out of the neighbors trash for parts! I'm always tinkering!


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

My first mountain bike was a brand spanking new 1984 (or there-abouts) Bianchi Grizzly. It sported the classic Bianchi Celeste Green and a full on welded up Bull Moose handlebar. I did some crazy stuff on that bike*. 

* qualification: It seemed crazy at the time and brings back good memories. Not so crazy when compared to todays standards :eekster:


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

hehe 1991 Gary fisher hookooEkoo, red and black. had it for many years, sadly I moved it on as i had no space for it. kinda wished i had kept it.
fully rigid it was.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

1991 Nishiki Manatobe


----------



## CodeJockey (Dec 23, 2013)

It definitely wasn't a mountain bike, but I treated it like one. A 1994 (I think) Specialized Crossroad when I was 14. It took everything I threw at it. I used that bike for everything: riding to work, school, MTB'ing, riding with my parents... you name it.

Years and years later that bike was all but a distant memory when my wife and I got an infestation in our shed. I didn't realize I had that bike stowed in its deep recesses when I bombed it 

When I got the bike I was working part-time at my LBS, and we had a glorious Stumpjumper on display that I always marveled at. I think it had a $6k price tag - in the two years I worked there, it never moved from it's display.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dang some folks really showing their age ... mine was a fully rigid 1993 Trek 930... that was a beast to ride in Tucson Arizona where I lived at when I first started mt biking


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

1999 GT Outpost Trail


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

2004 Kona Blast.. Paid $50 over MSRP (the shop was in trouble and ended up going out of business not long after) and it was the best deal I ever got on anything. I rode that bike hard for 5 years without needing ONE bit of service. It was just over $600 and had Deore FD/RD and Sun Rims. The rims never broke a spoke, and I have one of them on my 09 Specialized even today. It was stretched out XC with a super long stem and I never fell off the thing more than a couple times. Was not the most "flickable" bike, but I wasn't the flicking type and the geo just never allowed me to fall off the bike.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

1991 specialized hard rock sport, silver with purple writing. Just got rid of it last year after sitting in storage for over 15 years. Should have kept it, best Xmas present from Santa ever!


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

1993 Zaskar


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

Nishiki Manitoba i got when i was 12 and rode and beat the crap out of it until i was 17 when it didn't make it through a landing and LBS told me to throw it away. I was stupid then and trusted that they knew what they were talking about but think a new front fork and two wheels and some adjustments i would still have it.


----------



## Hanau (May 26, 2014)

Nishiki back in 90-91


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

It was a green batavus with very heavy tires and cheap shimano components. Loved that bike. Did a few good jumps and the steel fork was bent. I rode a chopper home.
(long wheelbase)

It was $600 and got stolen. Got myself a Raleigh(1996) and was hooked on good bikes ever since.

After that I owned a Dynatech, raleighs expensive bike division . Bonded frames with dx and xt compnents.

A dynatech encounter, more adventures on a bike that a 16 year old could handle!

If I could only take a spin on that bike again.

Forgot to mention:Bio pace for the win

Peace.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

1984 Diamondback Ascent. It was lightly used for three seasons when I got it. The places that bike went...


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

1989 Specialized Rockhopper. 21 speed and first generation rapidfire shifters.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

2003 (I think) iron horse warrior disc with a manitou six fork and Haynes mechanical disk brakes.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

This is my 1st:
A 2000 Cannondale SuperV700SX:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

New photo of my old bike, already shown in this thread. Joe Breeze built it for me in 1978, and it has been in the MTB Hall of Fame for a couple of decades. It finally came home when the HoF moved to Fairfax. Here it is with Joe and myself. It still rides great, even though the wheels are ungodly heavy.

For the photo I chose my 1979 Crested Butte Clunker Tour t-shirt, where I rode this bike.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

1985 Ross Mt Whitney.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

1993 Specialized Hardrock Sport. I worked all summer to save for that bike, and half of the next summer to "upgrade" from a rigid front to an Answere Pro Forx (that thing sucked!). Lot of good times on that bike...


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

1994 Marin Palisades Trail, with onZa grips and bar ends, Panaracer Smoke/Dart combo, and matching purple Profile bottle cages.

Not actually mine, but close enough...


----------



## Mark 42 (Sep 16, 2015)

*1985 GT Timberline - still my only mountain bike.*

:thumbsup:


sgltrak said:


> 1985 GT Timberline


That was my first Mtn Bike as well - looks almost exactly like that.
I still have it, and it's the only mountain bike I ride.
In 1984 or 85, I saw it in a bike store, had no idea what it was, but I could see it was perfect for me.
I bought it and trained with it, then rode the Tecate to Ensenada ride with it.
Most of the other riders had never seen a mountain bike.
A few years later (~1988 or 89), I bought my wife the ladies version, which she still rides.

I'll post pictures eventually.


----------



## Mark 42 (Sep 16, 2015)

*1985 GT Timberline - still my only mountain bike.*

:thumbsupuplicate post. I'll delete it if I figure out how.
(my original post disappeared and now it appeared above - probably awaiting my account approval)

... it looks like my prevous post disappeared again now.


----------



## Mark 42 (Sep 16, 2015)

1985 GT Timberline. Bought it brand new 30 years ago & it's still my only mountain bike.

It's almost exactly like the one in this post:


sgltrak said:


> 1985 GT Timberline


I'll post a pic in a couple of days (my post from yesterday disappeared)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

She was my first  Motobecane 450HT From BD - She didn't last long (sold it) but she got me into the sport.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Early 1960s. Schwinn.


----------



## biscut (Sep 11, 2015)

IIRC It would be a 92 - 94 GT Timberline. Hardtail with a front fork giving like an inch of travel


----------



## biscut (Sep 11, 2015)

Meant to add: Gary Fisher was on his own back then and the hottest thing at the time.


----------



## SynapRip (Sep 30, 2015)

I still love her :yesnod:


----------



## 97GFHKEK (Oct 15, 2015)

My first MTB's were a 1995 Trek 800 in 1994 when I was 10. Then upgraded to a green 1996 Gary Fisher Marlin in 1995. Both are gone now. Sold my Marlin in 7th grade to upgrade to a red 1997 Hoo Koo E Koo. I will never part with my HKEK. Just found a twin 1997 HKEK on CL. Pretty happy about it.


----------



## bgkz25 (Dec 29, 2013)

1991 Nishiki Alien ACX. Gone long ago when my brother pedalled so hard, the chainstay gave in.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

1994 GT Timberline - BikePedia

Bought brand new in 94? and still had it up until about 2007. It was pretty ratty, but still functioning perfectly. I gave it to someone at work to use as a beater city bike.


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

Bought with money earned from a good report card. I wish I had pics of mine. I had many good times and some even better crashes with it. I still have/use the Onza bar ends I put on it on my current MTB.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

1988 GT Tequesta.

Man that thing was heavy, but it got the bug going for sure.

Here's the only pic I have... Grand Canyon ca. 1990


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow. So long ago. In high school in '78, I had a purple girls 26" clunker with just a pedal brake and Carlisle stud tires. I brought it shop class to put a gusset in where the down tube met the seat tube and the arc welder burned a hole right through the seat tube, both sides! No gears, no brakes, steel rims, stem and seat post. After that I bought a Schwinn typhoon 26" bike with a 2 speed kick back and a Sturmey Archer front brake out of the Gazette from a guy who lived in Strawberry. I separated my shoulder on that one.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Performance budget model from ~1990 or so. Took it with me to college, in 3 months it was tagged twice, I actually didn't remove it the second time, I thought the pink would put off thieves, and then stolen in all its pink glory. I got it back about a week later, still pink, then kept it until sophomore year when I sold it to a Japanese student for a 6 pack of beer.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

Kos Kruiser with a 5-speed freewheel and Suntour derailleur & shifter.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

1992 Raleigh Chill. Absolutely loved that bike.

After riding it hard for four solid years, I rode it sporadically from 1997 until 2005. Started riding it frequently again in 2005 until I upgraded in 2012. My wife still rides it on the rails to trails.

After upgrading I realized how poorly that bike fit me!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

you geniuses that kept a picture of your first bike!!

me Bridgestone MB-3. loved that bike. that bike showed me how i want a bike to fit me. now they all have to kinda have that same "feel".. sorry, i cant explain it.


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

1987 (I think, whatever the first year was with the normal seat stays) Mongoose John Tomac Signature.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 21, 2015)

My first mountain bike was a 1998 diamondback voyager 2. I still have it 

Keith









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfosterma (Oct 19, 2015)

Mid-80's Fat Chance (Fast City Cycles). Unfortunately, no pictures.


----------



## teutoned (Oct 22, 2015)

mid-80's diamondback ascent, light blue. my toes barely touched the ground when straddling top tube. logged some serious mileage on that bad boy.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine was a 1987 Specialized Hardrock I bought new at the beginning of the year. I gave it to a coworker when I bought a new 1996 Stumpjumper M2FS Comp.


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

mongoose rockadile sx....1996ish

step father has it now ;-)


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

2000 Trek 6000


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*1995 Specialized Rockhopper Comp A1 FS - Blue Satin*

One ride was all it took....I was sold! The Rockshox Quadra 5 fork felt buttery-smooth. Bike weighed only 27 pounds. Too bad I was a stupid meth addict back then, so I never had time to ride it on a real trail. I ended-up selling it to my dope fiend best buddy, for $50 cash and a leather jacket. :madman:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Mid to late 80's Norco Bigfoot. A little rougher on the trails than my SightC.


----------

